# Turn off Tune Alert



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Someone must have an alert turned on...

Are you sure you don't like them ? Some of their songs are catchy  there goes my manhood.


----------



## Sydman (Jan 6, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Someone must have an alert turned on...
> 
> Are you sure you don't like them ? Some of their songs are catchy  there goes my manhood.


Maybe I should listen to them next time it comes up, might like it. 

Just annoying for it to pop up on the screen every time they play a song on any Sirius channel.


----------



## Sydman (Jan 6, 2014)

Figured it out for those that are curious.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...ip/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13volt_nav.pdf

Page 19. Thought I checked there but I guess not, will see if it works when I get off work.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My bad, missed this post AG won't let me see 90% of these. I have like 5 of them and in like 2 months it alerted me 3 times.

Go to XM source.
Press sel in the center right knob
press it again for tune alert
scroll down or press edit alerts and delete the one you see.


*edit*
Yeah page 19 works...


----------



## Sydman (Jan 6, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> My bad, missed this post AG won't let me see 90% of these. I have like 5 of them and in like 2 months it alerted me 3 times.
> 
> Go to XM source.
> Press sel in the center right knob
> ...


Yep, thank you very much, got it turned off yesterday. No more notice about One Direction coming on.


----------

